# Snow-Way plow lights



## 44941 (Feb 25, 2010)

Not sure where I can ask this so I'll put it here. I just picked up a snow-way 22 series plow for nothing. I bought a new remote and everything works great. I wired up the lights and nothing happened. I bought a new relay and still nothing. The parking and turn signal lights were not hooked up on the other truck that it was on. The only info on the harness is snow-way number 99100196. I pulled up the pdf and everything is hooked up right. Not sure if I am missing a ground somewhere. If I jump a wire on the relay the light will come on but dim? Any suggestions? Thanks and great fourm. Ken


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Make sure the light tower has a good ground


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

what is the vehicle?


----------



## 44941 (Feb 25, 2010)

*ground*

Do the lights itself ground. The bolts on the lights themselves are rusted. Is that where it grounds to the plow frame? I am taking them apart to see what happens. The truck is a 94 Dodge Ram 1500. The plow came off a 2000 Mercury Mountaineer. Everything hooks up right. Just no plow lights only truck lights. I have power to the plowlight bulbs. All 3 terminals. Thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If it was a 2000 Mercury Mountaineer then according to the fit sheets a 94 1500 Ram is not a direct swap. The Mercury should have 99100792 adapters (for HB5 blubs) but you need 99100791 (for HB1 bulbs) adapters for the Ram. 

That is a lot of truck for that plow.


----------



## 44941 (Feb 25, 2010)

Working now. I found that one of the pins in the wiring harness was loose and when I wiggled it it broke off. I jumped the wire and the lights work. Thanks for the help. Yes it is alot of truck for that plow but the plow was free. It works great. Just finished up my yard now off to bed. More snow to push in the morning.


----------



## 44941 (Feb 25, 2010)

Got a new adapter for a Dodge and a harness repair kit. Thanks for all the help.


----------

